# Mystery Tool????



## mickri (Dec 6, 2016)

This came with my craftsman 12x36 lathe model number 28910.. I have searched online to no avail to figure out what it is and what it is used for. It appears to be made to fit on the ways. But it does not fit precisely to the ways like a steady rest does. The part with the rubber/soft plastic tip can either fit the way shown in the photo's or perpendicular to the arm it attaches to. There is a part number 8-482.
So what is this and what is it used for?

Chuck


----------



## ndnchf (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't think its an Atlas accessory.  It looks like it might be for holding a dial indicator.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 6, 2016)

That was my guess too.


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 6, 2016)

It's a wheel dresser for an Atlas tool post grinder. If you pull the soft rubber tip off, do you find a diamond-point dresser underneath?


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 6, 2016)

Correct.  It is the diamond wheel dresser for the tool post grinder.  And the one part number that you found is 9-482, on the clamp plate.  Why they didn't use Clamp part No. 9-7 instead of making a new part, I don't know.


----------



## pollardd (Dec 6, 2016)

Well done guys I never would have picked it!


----------



## mickri (Dec 6, 2016)

I got the rubber tip off with a little wd40.  There is a very sharp tip that could be a diamond.  The lathe came with a tool post grinder.  The tip has "Accurate 9-646" stamped on it.  Thanks for solving this mystery for me.
Chuck


----------

